# Tips for Men to Initiate - Ladies?



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Was reading another thread about how women can get their man turned on and send him the message that they want sex.

Ladies - what are some effective ways for men to initiate or let you know that he's in the mood?


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I wont lie, I'm easy. Kiss my neck, lay me down and caress my stomach, say something naughty in public, hop in the shower with me. It's not rocket science lol.


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

I think some women are more easily turned on than others, so it just kind of depends.

For me, a sure bet almost every time is for my husband to kiss the back of my neck or my back.

I do know that sometimes if I am really tired and just flat NOT into it, he can still sneak up on it and it works out. He just starts out by snuggling, and rubbing my back, and appearing that it is not about sex. After a little while, I get into it.

Starting out with a foot or back rub that proceeds into other areas is always good too.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

Pay lots of attention to me...Im a compliment w*ore..LOL he gets to sayin sweet stuff and it gets me goin.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

mommyof31982 said:


> Pay lots of attention to me...Im a compliment w*ore..LOL he gets to sayin sweet stuff and it gets me goin.


So is this stuff he says all throughout the day, or does he start sweet talking you as he's climbing into bed?

Is it more of a subtle build-up?


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah, he will like send me text messages and emails..so it builds up...then by the time he gets home it dont take much.


----------



## deb9017 (Nov 8, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> So is this stuff he says all throughout the day, or does he start sweet talking you as he's climbing into bed?
> 
> Is it more of a subtle build-up?




Subtle build up. If you ignore her all day, then suddenly start being nice at bedtime, it is obvious what it is about. And for myself at least, that makes me feel like that is all you are after. Which, as a man, it might be, but you should act like you are interested ALL DAY


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish this forum had a like button ...cause deb hit it on the head...


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

if you make your woman FEEL like a sex goddes unless she is severely down on herself, she wont be able to help but BE sex goddess.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I've tried wrapping my arms around her and grinding my hips into her buttocks while suggesting; "You wanna get with this?" I have also tried offering cash.

These have been patently unsuccessful.

Hadn't thought of the neck kissing and snuggling ... sounds preposterous and staged.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
You kill me! Why did I suddenly get an image of Quagmire when you wrote that. LOL. Giggidty Giggidty.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I got posts confused, so I put on heels and lingerie and tried licking my nipples. Think I strained my neck.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> I got posts confused, so I put on heels and lingerie and tried licking my nipples. Think I strained my neck.


Laughed so Goddamned hard, I threw up a little bit, and now I have the friggin hiccups.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo,
Take a look at your avatar. That should scare your hiccups away.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Laughed so Goddamned hard, I threw up a little bit, and now I have the friggin hiccups.


That's what SHE said...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Deejo,
> Take a look at your avatar. That should scare your hiccups away.


I'm just PRAYING that isn't HIS kid.


----------



## hardley40 (Nov 17, 2010)

One thing I know not to do is plain out ask "do you want to get naked?" Honestly, this is his my husbands way of initiating. He told me that he's always ready so I should let him know when I want some. Then he mopes around because I don't ask for anything. I'm really tired of being the initiator all the time. I can't seem to make him understand that he'd have a much better chance if he occasionally do something, anything!
I never refuse him, but there's nothing romantic about it. He believes stating he is not romantic is license not to ever have to be. 
Everybody's suggestions are great. Wish I could just convince him.


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

all my husband has to do is ask if i'm ready..lol...and i am ready, pretty much whenever so yea i guess i'm easy too haha. but here are some suggestions and tips b/c most women connect more with being emotionally ready. for one, if you are a lazy man around the house then it doesn't suprise me if you aren't getting any. most women say a big reason for not having sex is that they are so tired from having to do everything around the house and with the kids that they just don't feel like it once they are done. so cook dinner, wash the dishes, help with bath time, put the kids to bed, do laundry, clean a bathroom...not saying do all this in one day lol but i bet if you did two of these things without her nagging, and picked up after yourselves on a daily basis without nagging then you would get some. so do this, then rub her back, kiss her neck, and tell her you miss her....then go in for the kill, kiss her lips and caress her...see where it gets you. believe it or not men, we don't like acting like your mother any more than you like us acting like that. so instead of us telling you to pick your stuff up, take out the trash, help clean, help with the kids, just freakin do it, and it will help you out where you need it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I like to help. Even though right now I need help to control myself. 

That's what my husband does all the time.

Daily comments:

You look sexy in those "come fuxk me jeans"!

You look sexy in those "come fuxk me shorts"!

You look sexy in that tight shirt!

You look sexy in that tight skirt!

Lift up your skirt and let me see!

Come and let me look at your beautiful puxxx!

I want to eat your delicious puxxx!

Want to make you scream tonight!

...................................

Use your imagination and say whatever you want to say!

Horny messages during the day always make me have a big smile on my face, and when I get home at night, I know what I should do the first thing, go and take a shower and clean myself thoroughly!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Yes, there are times that humor does work. I nearly died laughing when I heard the immortal, Ron Burgundy utter the last line in this scene. Because I have used it, and it worked.

Watch the master in action


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

greenpearl, any man should follow your husband's tips! I find those comments quite hot! I like a man who lets me know he wants me, self-confidence and a little control is magic!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sara Ann said:


> greenpearl, any man should follow your husband's tips! I find those comments quite hot! I like a man who lets me know he wants me, self-confidence and a little control is magic!


Really?

So straight-forward, borderline obscene comments like GPs husband makes during the middle of the day are truly a turn-on?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Really?
> 
> So straight-forward, borderline obscene comments like GPs husband makes during the middle of the day are truly a turn-on?



what he does is making a woman wants him all the time.

I have said, our foreplay is all day going.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sara Ann said:


> greenpearl, any man should follow your husband's tips! I find those comments quite hot! I like a man who lets me know he wants me, self-confidence and a little control is magic!


Sara,

You are a woman, you understand how that kind of comments work on us. 

Too bad a lot of men don't know that, they think sex come naturally. 

On the forum, Wolf knows the best!


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

Niceguy - If the only things you say to your wife or girlfriend are obscene comments, then no, that won't work. Women don't want to feel like sex is the only thing you want.

But if you are generally a good partner and treat your woman with respect overall, then yes, those kind of comments are welcome. For most women to feel aroused, they need to feel sexy and desired. So show how much you want her in a confident, direct way! It goes a long way. And mix it up. Somedays, be direct and dirty. Other days, be more subtle and romantic.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Texting is actually a very easy way to convey those messages, test them out and see what kind of response you get.

Basically, if she responds playfully or positively, you're on the right track.

Even if she challenges the appropriateness of the comment, doesn't necessarily mean she's offended.

Texts are good for flirting and inuendo.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Texting is actually a very easy way to convey those messages, test them out and see what kind of response you get.
> 
> Basically, if she responds playfully or positively, you're on the right track.
> 
> ...


problem with texts is that it does get misinterprated...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> problem with texts is that it does get misinterprated...


No sex messages will be misinterpreted!

When I receive my husband's horny messages, I just know that that man is thinking about sex and we will have a show that night. 

I might feel tired or bothered that day, but his messages will always make me feel being desired!

Some women like flirty talks from their men! 

I really enjoy all these. 

My sexual desire might have come naturally, but my husband is really good at enhancing it!


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> No sex messages will be misinterpreted!
> 
> When I receive my husband's horny messages, I just know that that man is thinking about sex and we will have a show that night.
> 
> ...


good for u! LOL
i did it once n learned my lesson well, it was i think a new year greeting that was sexually themed, sent it to the wife, after 5 minutes, the reply came back... "dont u have anything else on ur mind other than sex????"

so yeah, happy new year to me! LOL


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

malmale said:


> good for u! LOL
> i did it once n learned my lesson well, it was i think a new year greeting that was sexually themed, sent it to the wife, after 5 minutes, the reply came back... "dont u have anything else on ur mind other than sex????"
> 
> so yeah, happy new year to me! LOL


She is missing a lot of fun in life. Too bad that you become the victim!

How are you recently?


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> She is missing a lot of fun in life. Too bad that you become the victim!
> 
> How are you recently?


we've just got to learn to live with it, eh?


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Really?
> 
> So straight-forward, borderline obscene comments like GPs husband makes during the middle of the day are truly a turn-on?



Absolutely, except take out that "borderline" word. 

In public, act and behave with utmost respect, treat your woman like a lady.

In private, such as texting, text to her like she's your private porn star or simular.

Do this, and see for yourself how it will light your woman's sexual fire!

Flirting and foreplay, make it part of the day to day contact.  

Do not wait only before bedtime to express sexual desire!


----------

